# A Carving Accessory from the sewing shop.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

A Carving accessory from the sewing shop.
Symmetry of features is not always the easiest thing to achieve when you are carving, especially of eyes noses when you are starting out. Are the eyes the same height, are they equal distances apart and so on. At least it was not easy for me. Balance in the features is important in the finished product. It is hard to go back and correct things then. And they can look in balance as you are roughing things out only to find out to late I they are not. This is a great accessory when you are carving faces .human or animal. It lets you see where you are as you go and makes it easier to make corrections early on. It is a ruler used in sewing. It is clear, lets you see though it but gives you a grid to check you work. They come in different sizes and shapes. I have 2 this is the one I use most of the time. It is 4 1/2 inches square with a 1/8th grid pattern. The other has the same grid pattern but is 3 inch x 18 inches. I use it for relief carving. I got the tip from watching a Dylan Goodson video on carving eyes some time ago. I got them at a fabric store.

View attachment 8826
View attachment 8834
View attachment 8842


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice tip! I think I can adapt it to use on knob sticks.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a couple larger ones I actually use for sewing. They are nice but are a little spendy too.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Tend to use calipers and sight, spent years on a drawing board and fortunately don't have much of a problem, when carving in the round for toppers to help with shape symmetry I sit with the topper in one hand and with closed eyes run the thumb and index finger of the other hand along opposing side/shape contours, it's amazing how irregularities in symmetry can be felt, a mark with a pencil them indicates where an adjustment is needed.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Its mainly about the feel of the object it works for me


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

But I am OLD and need help!! LOL


----------

